# DNA Chips/Clones?



## Herco (8/9/16)

Hey Guys!

I prefer everything to be built not bought, and as such the time has come to build my own mod box.

However, where do I buy 510 connectors and DNA chips in South Africa?


----------



## Attie (8/9/16)

I don't think you will find it local, bets bet is to import from the USA.

Try ebay or https://modcrate.myshopify.com/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

